# VW Credit Lease - Insurance Liability Requirements



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

With less than 4 months remaining on my lease, I recieved a letter from VW Credit informing me that I am out of compliance regarding insurance liability.
I (ignorantly) had no idea that they stipulated minimum liability requirements in the contract. Sure enough, as I look at it today, it is stated on the back in the fine print. This was never mentioned during the lease process with the dealer.
Personally, I think the minimums are a bit excessive:
- Bodily Injury Per Person Min $100,000
- Bodily Injury Per Occurence Min $300,000








- Property Damage Min $50,000 (already have this)
In addition, it also states that "VW CREDIT" must be listed as a loss payee *and* an _additional insured_. 
Further, it states in the contract that VW CREDIT can "endorse checks or drafts, and settle or release any claim under the insurance".
I take that to mean that if I were to get in an accident, VW Credit will divey up the coverage and payments as it sees fit. Is this normal?


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: VW Credit Lease - Insurance Liability Requirements (Seni0rl0c0)*

yes it is, VW is still the owner of the vehicle


----------



## SkilledDriver (Oct 21, 2001)

100/300/50 BI & PD limits are fairly common. I've got them on my car and I own it outright.
VW Credit owns the car so them wanting to be named as LP and AI is certainly understandable. It's worth noting the LP requirement comes into play where destruction of their property, i.e. your car, is concerned. The AI requirement comes into play if you are held liable in an accident and a third party decides to go after VW Credit in addition to yourself.


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (SkilledDriver)*

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's interesting to note that according to this letter from VW CREDIT, the minimums in HI are only 100/100/25.


----------

